# Planted bowl



## sc91006 (Nov 8, 2011)

I saw these as well in TJ Maxx. There were other sizes and shapes too but I decided not to. I thought the glass was pretty thin and was afraid that I would break it in no time. Anyways glad it worked for you. looking good.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

How much water does it hold?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

jedimasterben said:


> How much water does it hold?


I have the same one that I use for water changes, around 1 gallon.

To the op: looks great! That HC will look amazing as it fills in!


----------



## khima (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks guys.
Now, what advice would anyone have for this tank?

I do weekly water changes with RO water, lights are setup on a 12 hour timer, the filter is only on there for water movement, and I have the diffuser spitting out one stream of micro bubbles.. should i change anything?


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

looks super! how long has it been going?


----------



## khima (Mar 19, 2012)

pedropete said:


> looks super! how long has it been going?


about 2 months or so


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

Its roughly more than 2 gallons.. I filled it while empty to test it out. Took 2 empty Poland spring gal containers and some


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks great! I love that you opted to keep the wood free of mosses. Definitely adds a nice contrast to the java fern in the background.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I have the same bowl from tj maxx. I've been looking for a filter that would work with a cylinder shaped tank. Do you mind me asking where you found the art deco filter? I came across the azoo palm filter as well but i didnt know if there would be enough clearance on the filter body and intake pipe to mount on the curved edge.

Does the filter sit level or is it tilted?


----------



## khima (Mar 19, 2012)

the deco art filter has a plastic level attached to the pump, so after i adjusted it, it fits level. And I bought it at an aquarium store in san jose(dolphin pet village)


----------



## khima (Mar 19, 2012)

I found this in my tank yesterday.. what is this creepy little thing? haha
I've found a few more clinging to the glass


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

khima said:


> I found this in my tank yesterday.. what is this creepy little thing? haha
> I've found a few more clinging to the glass


it's....HYDRA! 
creepy. and self-multiplying!
also, they're cnidarians (like jellyfish), so they have the characteristic stinging cells. find a (shrimp-safe) way (searching the forum should do it) to get rid of them before you get shrimp, if you haven't already- i think people have had problems with them stinging/killing/eating shrimps (or at least babies).


----------



## iRun (Apr 12, 2011)

First, beautiful bowl. What substrate(s) are you using? Any pros/cons about the substrate you selected?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

looks great so far! and ya you wanna get rid of those Hydras cause they have massive DPS (sc2 nerd reference FTW). Your HC looks so much cleaner/neater thanmine....kinda just let it all go to hell hahaha.


----------



## khima (Mar 19, 2012)

So I rid my tank of the hydra shortly after posting the picture by using a tiny piece of de-worming pills for dogs from petco lol. The substrate was ADA if I remember correctly. My CO2 tank ran out over 3 months ago and I never decided to get it replaced, after taking down my salt water tank I was depressed about my tanks and just let it go... Topping it off with sink water and watching the algae go crazy. I finally about a month ago decided to do a nice water change with RO water and now top it off regularly after my cat drinks from it lol. This is what it looks like now with almost no help from me/ no CO2/ no chemicals. It's also completely algae free and I dropped a beta in :]


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

What heater do you use in your filter? I have the same filter and would love to do the same! 

Thanks!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Cute! Love it! J wish my tanks would be that pretty if I just left em alone! Lol


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

wow, it looks really good! I've been having a ton of algae issues too since getting a new high-light fixture. It's helped to reduce the photoperiod to just 7 hrs, but then I like to see the fish. I'm seriously considering going back to my medium-light desk top lamp, and seeing that hc is growing fine for you, I'm REALLY tempted to give up the aquasky!


----------



## acejohn (Sep 4, 2010)

Plants looks so healthy! Maybe those deworming pills helped with the plants in a way. LOL


----------

